# Hyatt Siesta Key Beach



## ral (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anyone received information designating the days of the week that make up the 4 night midweek stay (Sunday-Thursday, Monday-Friday, Tuesday-Saturday) at the Hyatt Siesta Key Beach? I know the resort has not opened yet, but maybe someone might have this advance information.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 19, 2009)

*Good question.*



ral said:


> Has anyone received information designating the days of the week that make up the 4 night midweek stay (Sunday-Thursday, Monday-Friday, Tuesday-Saturday) at the Hyatt Siesta Key Beach? I know the resort has not opened yet, but maybe someone might have this advance information.



Good question, it is almost impossible to get any USEFUL information about Hyatt Siesta Key. Prices and floorplans are a dime a dozen but operational information (opening date, midweek check-in days, split week fees, etc) is scarce. 

-TJ


----------



## rmbkw (Apr 21, 2009)

Siesta Key Beach is a Saturday arrival property.  The Split weeks are:
4-nights Tuesday to Saturday
3-nights Saturday to Tuesday
2-nights Tuesday/Wednesday or Thursday/Friday

Split week reservations are $35.  There is no split week fee at the resort as it is part of the Residence Club


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thanks*



rmbkw said:


> Siesta Key Beach is a Saturday arrival property.  The Split weeks are:
> 4-nights Tuesday to Saturday
> 3-nights Saturday to Tuesday
> 2-nights Tuesday/Wednesday or Thursday/Friday
> ...



Thank you for the information. Any idea when it will open? 

Also, does anyone know how HRRP works at residence clubs (like Siesta Key or Northstar)? I understand Residence Club owners are given all their weeks for the year at one time (start of the year maybe?). Anyway, when does HRRP end for residence club owners? 

-TJ


----------



## rmbkw (Apr 27, 2009)

*Siesta Key Beach*

The resort is scheduled to open in July 2009.  I believe it will be open for rentals only, no point resevations.

The HRPP for fixed weeks works the same at every property regardless if it a Residence Club location.  The fixed HRPP starts one year prior to the deeded week.

The Float HRPP is where the timeframes are different.  Being Siesta Key is a fractional property the Float HRPP starts one year prior to the first float designated week and closes 6 months prior to any given float week.  It is the same at Grand Aspen and Northstar Lodge.  The difference would be the designated float weeks at these properties.


----------

